# The Great Sponson Debate



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Still using a lot of well boats up here , under 100 hp. Basically sponsons that are connected at rear , transom still at the front of them. More for room to work in stern of boat than flotation I thought.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My thoughts. They look good and they fit good. That is save garage space. Negatives? Turn and reverse at dock maybe tougher. If the builders don’t offer one, I’m not looking. Always had them and that’s what I like.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll take sponsons.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Before someone ask why they save space. Because my builder built two hulls same LOA. Transom was inset on one model, thereby sponsons are a result. If you take an 18ft hull and add/modify for sponsons then you have a longer LOA. So it depends how they originated if they save space or not.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My HPX Tunnel has sponsons and it runs great, poles great and the fish aren’t inspecting. What’s the debate? I don’t give a damn what anyone else thinks about how it looks, I like it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sponsors help w/ the float w/ these 4str,help get the bow down a little and sometimes make neat no pump live wells for shrimp and crabs.Also, stability is improved a little


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Chittum is coming out with patented sponsons on their next skiff.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Properly installed sponsons should have little effect while running. At rest, their purpose is to float the stern higher (useful with heavier outboards), reduce squat when getting on plane, and add a little stability. I've run boat/motor combos that benefited from sponsons and some that don't need them.








The above needs sponsons.

Boat below does not need sponsons


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Sponsons can help with floatation. If setup properly. When the guy on the platform is heavier than than motor. It makes more sense to have his 250 pound ass in front of the transom. Than having that 150 pound motor in board a couple of feet. And his weight hanging off the back. The problem is almost all builders put the hoop over that big gap in the back. Maverick was the first to really understand this. On some of their skiffs they had the platform in front of the motor. This setup is the only way to gain all the positive benefits of the sponsons. I just noticed HB went to a flat back on the Marquesa now. With the bigger heavier motors it's rated for. I think sponsons would help the draft. But minimium draft was not what they were going for apparently. For the record my last three skiffs had sponsons. I currently have a 01 HB Guide with sponsons. The skiff I am finishing up building is sans sponsons. And man is it so much quieter. I have not built a platform yet. I have just standing on the old Yeti. But my hoop will inboard as far it can be. And still keep the rear deck functional.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smack. I don’t care what others think of look either. But I do.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

It’s not just motor weight on the back. It’s the total weight. With a sponson transom, I can push 90 degrees at the stern without much effort. The back end won’t keep swinging around like a flat transom, but it’s not often that I’m poling in that direction. So you’re correct that it’s less maneuverable but it isn’t horrid.

I’d prefer a narrow beam and sponsons. Sits flat regardless of who’s on the back, knifes through the chop, and most importantly makes minimal pressure waves through the water. I had a larger flats boat that couldn’t get near shallow water reds in feeder creeks but my current setup will sometimes bump into them.

And, yeah, it fits in my stupidly short garage.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Str8-Six said:


> Chittum is coming out with patented sponsons on their next skiff.


lmao!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I need my sponsons for the storage they provide and i can stand on them and pee off the back. And they might help float my big motor


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

jonny said:


> I just noticed HB went to a flat back on the Marquesa now. With the bigger heavier motors it's rated for. I think sponsons would help the draft. But minimium draft was not what they were going for apparently.


Contrary to other comments, I blv HB changed the Marquesa to a straight transom because the heavy 4 strokes made the sponson boats squat. That’s why HB is retrofitting older Marquesas by filling in the notch. I’ve said the Professional/ 178 might run better with an updated straight transom. 

My 1st 3 skiffs (one was a 178) had sponsons. I prefer the straight transom due to: ease of poling / spinning to fish, quieter poling when chop comes from behind, less squat, and I blv the straight transom boat doesn’t get pulled down in rough seas & hence is drier.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Has anyone filled in the transom on a 17.8? I’ve seen the mod done on a few Marquesas, but never a Whip/waterman/pro


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Taking the liberty of reposting a pic from Instagram, which I cropped out of respect to the guy who posted it. This is a 2 degree side console sponson boat with a 40 hp 2 stroke Merc. The guide and sport both look to weigh about 180 pounds. And, the guy no longer owns this boat. He transitioned to a 12 degree boat with a straight transom and slightly heavier 50 hp 4 stroke, yet achieves the same 7” draft.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Exactly Stevie that huge amount of displacement. Removed from the most critical area. Has always been my argument. It's not the total net benefit most people think. Unless the hoop is in front of the transom. I think builders are finally realizing this. The way most boats are setup. You are actually removing displacement. That's why I like the term notched transom. Instead of sponsons as if the were added to the hull. Like they do on the jonboats. Think of it as removing displacement. But carrying the motor further forward. Again this is in reference to poling skiffs with lighter motors. If it's not a boat that you stand over the huge gap at the back. Then it's a gain in displacement. I am not arguing that. It's a very specific application we are talking about here.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Stevie said:


> View attachment 70418
> 
> 
> Taking the liberty of reposting a pic from Instagram, which I cropped out of respect to the guy who posted it. This is a 2 degree side console sponson boat with a 40 hp 2 stroke Merc. The guide and sport both look to weigh about 180 pounds. And, the guy no longer owns this boat. He transitioned to a 12 degree boat with a straight transom and slightly heavier 50 hp 4 stroke, yet achieves the same 7” draft.


@Stevie i know all about that “transition”! My bank account just doesn’t support it at this present time  It’s crazy what new shiny black carbon costs these days...


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

manny2376 said:


> @Stevie i know all about that “transition”! My bank account just doesn’t support it at this present time  It’s crazy what new shiny black carbon costs these days...


Agree the new builds cost a lot. The funny thing is that NEW today both the old design and the new design cost the same...


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

New and old design side by side...

I’ve owned both of these boat models....as has the guy that took this spectacular photo. We both agree that the larger, straight transom boat on the left (new design) poles better than the smaller one on the right.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

2x2 notch with 6" draft you are losing about 130 pounds of displacement.
2x2 notch with 8" draft is a whopping 170 pounds of displacement 

My Tohatsu 30hp four stroke weighs 161 pounds. That's is 161 pounds that still has to be carried. Along with whatever you ass weighs. But with 130-170 pounds less displacement at the rear. It just gets worse the further back the hoop is. I see some builders with the hoop way behind the transom. Where they are going for style over function.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

jonny said:


> 2x2 notch with 6" draft you are losing about 130 pounds of displacement.
> 2x2 notch with 8" draft is a whopping 170 pounds of displacement
> 
> My Tohatsu 30hp four stroke weighs 161 pounds. That's is 161 pounds that still has to be carried. Along with whatever you ass weighs. But with 130-170 pounds less displacement at the rear. It just gets worse the further back the hoop is. I see some builders with the hoop way behind the transom. Where they are going for style over function.


What is "the hoop"? Is it the poling platform?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Battfisher said:


> What is "the hoop"? Is it the poling platform?


Yeah basically where the you are standing. Some designs are further forward. And some have the hoop hanging off the back.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Great discussion. I appreciate all the info!
Cheers, 
Matt


----------

